# Bí kíp ngâm rượu tỏi dễ uống trị bách bệnh



## gomsubaokhanh (30/12/21)

Tỏi là gia vị quen thuộc trong mọi căn bếp của người Việt Nam, có tác dụng làm dậy mùi món ăn. Trong tỏi có chứa lượng dược tính dồi dào, vì thế rượu ngâm tỏi được coi là thang thuốc thần chữa tim mạch, xương khớp.


Tác dụng của tỏi ngâm rượu tới sức khỏe

Củ tỏi nhỏ nhưng lại chứa nhiều các loại vitamin, khoáng chất, selen có lợi cho sức khỏe.

Rượu ngâm tỏi bắt nguồn từ Ai Cập, chúng được coi như bài thuốc tăng cường kháng thể cho con người nơi đây để chống chọi với khí hậu sa mạc khắc nghiệt.

Ngày nay, rượu ngâm tỏi đã phổ biến hơn nhờ các dược tính thần kỳ của chúng:

Ngâm rượu tỏi chữa các bệnh về xương khớp nhờ hàm lượng allicin dồi dào. Ngoài ra, chúng còn giúp kháng viêm, hỗ trợ giảm các triệu chứng liên quan tới xương như nhức mỏi, thấp khớp, vôi hóa khớp…
Rượu tỏi điều trị hô hấp nhờ tính nóng của chúng, đặc biệt là bệnh viêm xoang. Nhớ sử dụng rượu tỏi thường xuyên nếu bạn tiếp xúc với nhiều khói bụi, virus vi khuẩn hay chỉ đơn giản là thời tiết thay đổi.
Cải thiện tiêu hóa, tăng cường trao đổi chất nhờ axit amin lên men tự nhiên.




Cách làm tỏi ngâm rượu chuẩn nhất
Chuẩn bị nguyên liệu:

500g tỏi (tỏi cô đơn, tỏi Lý Sơn là những loại tỏi có dược tính cao nhất, nên dùng ngâm rượu)
1 lít rượu gạo ngon (loại 40 độ)
Chum sành ngâm rượu hoặc bình thủy tinh đã rửa sạch, khô ráo
Cách làm:

Tỏi bóc sạch vỏ, phơi nhẹ qua 1 nắng, sau đó dùng dao cắt đôi hoặc ba tỏi theo kích thước như ý muốn.

Xếp tỏi vào trong bình và ngâm theo tỉ lệ 1:2, tức 1kg tỏi tương đương với 2 lít rượu. Sau đó khuấy đều cho tỏi chìm và tinh chất tỏi ngấm vào rượu.
Đậy nắp bình thật kín. Trong 1 - 2 tuần đầu, bạn nên thường xuyên kiểm tra và khuấy nhẹ bình rượu tỏi xem đã tan hết bọt khí do tỏi lên chưa. Sau khi đã không còn bọt khí, hãy đậy nắp bình thật kín.
Xếp bình ngâm rượu tỏi ra nơi thoáng mát, tránh ánh sáng. Nếu ngâm bằng bình thủy tinh trong suốt, bạn cần bọc nilon đen để rượu tránh tiếp xúc với ánh sáng mặt trời.
Sau 1-2 tháng, thành quả rượu sẽ có màu vàng nhẹ. Nếu ngâm cả củ cần đợi lâu hơn, nếu ngâm tỏi cắt lát thì có thể dùng sau 1 tháng.




Xem thêm: Bí quyết ngâm rượu tỏi thần sầu chữa bách bệnh


----------



## duongpham (30/12/21)

Cảm ơn thông tin chia sẻ hữu ích của bạn


----------

